# Long beach show



## roxy25

Well I am off to the show I will take some video for you guys. Probably just the standard poodles ( sorry to the people with toys and minis)


----------



## KPoos

Oh I can't wait to see what's showing out there. Have fun!


----------



## cbrand

TAKE PICTURES OF PENNY!!!! Please, please, please.


----------



## roxy25

I just got back I have video of toys, minis, and standards. I got video of penny for you Cbrand  

Shane did not place he was gorgeous !  I have video and some pictures of him as well. 

I will post it later


----------



## cbrand

Can't wait to see. Are you going tomorrow too? Can you post WD, WB and BOV for Standards? Did you see any Black dogs you like? (I'm always on the look out for a great Black stud).


----------



## roxy25

I am putting the videos together now and matching up the names, Since I was video taping I did not right all the wins down. BOV when to Ch dawin Spitfire 

As for any black males I did see two but that was it ( I will comment on them soon) I found better studs in white , and silver. 

There was a Bitch Kim russell handled that if it where a male she would have been my pick


----------



## KalaMama

roxy25 said:


> I am putting the videos together now and matching up the names, Since I was video taping I did not right all the wins down. BOV when to Ch dawin Spitfire
> 
> Oh I would love to see show video! Are you posting it on here?


----------



## spoospirit

_This is exciting! Looking forward to your posting!
_


----------



## roxy25

KalaMama said:


> roxy25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting the videos together now and matching up the names, Since I was video taping I did not right all the wins down. BOV when to Ch dawin Spitfire
> 
> Oh I would love to see show video! Are you posting it on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i will be posting them on here . Its just taking so long to upload them
Click to expand...


----------



## jester's mom

roxy25 said:


> KalaMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i will be posting them on here . Its just taking so long to upload them
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, getting photos and videos ready to post is very time consuming! Very much looking forward to anything you have to show us!!! Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...


----------



## cbrand

Trying to wait patiently....


----------



## jester's mom

cbrand said:


> Trying to wait patiently....


LOL....LOL. What? You drumming your fingers too, Cbrand?  

I have my opcorn: ready and waiting to have while I enjoy looking at the pics and videos.


----------



## spoospirit

_LOL...I hope you are sharing. I'll provide the soda! 
_


----------



## KPoos

Would she be AT the show today? How many days is the show?


----------



## cbrand

The Eukanuba National Championship is today. The previous days were the Long Beach cluster.


----------



## Harley_chik

cbrand said:


> The Eukanuba National Championship is today. The previous days were the Long Beach cluster.


Will Penny be competing in the Eukanuba show too? Are they airing on tv?


----------



## roxy25

Ok sorry I am still uploading the toys and minis 

Ok here are some pictures with videos 

Graphic Whimseyberry She was a very nice Bitch I liked her a lot. 


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRkuC3CV6gA


Grandeur's Mistress This is the black bitch I liked and if she was a male would use for stud. Her sire is Ch Escorts Yannick le noir

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ITjsRyEBA

Here is Cbrands baby girl Beauvoir Penelope Star aka Penny 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kekaeOQ4BOQ

Penny is second in line to Grandeur's Mistress, The silver puppy is Graphic Silverbreez ( another dog I liked) Last Sharbelle Nightblooming 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMUUjkqUQoY

Graphic Silverbreez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUw1vFU_xMw

Sharbelle Nightblooming 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PeOpuKedag


----------



## roxy25

Here are open Bitches 

First dog, Seacrest Societe , Second Lakeridge Calamity Jane of maplewood , Third Espree blue skies all aglow, fourth Graphic Whimseyberry, Last not sure yet will update once I figure it out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuwhIMRdQFc

Espree Wild Orchid (6months to 9) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=witEw2yRF7M


Now the males ( 9 to 12) 

Pave Pride and prejudice ( love his movement ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW_U1DQ5818

Dawin Impresario ( he had the best had I love his attitude VERY flashy ) 
( black dog) white dog Pave Pride and prejudice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5SbY-q7Cbc

Both again 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrpHkDpIwtI

Open Dogs 

Keja Elvis's Roustabout from Canada ( desert reed this is the stud I liked him too) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVu1uFKLQns

Graphic Cadbury Template 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df0_T9dGOl0

Marsan's Roguechampagne of priceles 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMwyp1i4aAI

All of the together again 
( uploading now lol ) 

Bred by Exhibitor dogs 

Jaycee's the count ( he had show attitude also ) Black dog 

Lakeridge- cannon captain valcopy ( white ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZtUpbGz7pA


----------



## roxy25

BOV I think ( need to organize names still) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2S0cQTXz0s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzivpsR26jg


----------



## roxy25




----------



## jak

OMG, so many poodles!!!!!!!!
They all look so magnificent, I love their clips, all so professional!
Simply amazing


----------



## Fluffyspoos

roxy25 said:


>


Pfft, she's not a fan at all ;D POODLE TATTOO!


----------



## KPoos

I'm sorry but the hair on that white special is just too much. I've said it before I think how much hair they have on these poodles is overdone. I like the hair on the black if it was about half of what it is there. The puppies looked wonderful. Thanks for doing all the uploading roxy.


----------



## roxy25

KPoos said:


> I'm sorry but the hair on that white special is just too much. I've said it before I think how much hair they have on these poodles is overdone. I like the hair on the black if it was about half of what it is there. The puppies looked wonderful. Thanks for doing all the uploading roxy.


I agree I did think the white dog had too much hair. I don't think the judge liked her either since she did not get picked and Tim Braizer was handling her. He did not do any winning that day. This judge was REALLY looking at the dogs. She had them move 3 times or more.


----------



## roxy25

I have more to upload minis and toys


----------



## KPoos

roxy25 said:


> I have more to upload minis and toys


Wow that's a big project. I'm glad you did it though.


----------



## Keithsomething

Cbrand I just wanted to say ((with my none show eye)) that Penny is gorgeous!!!

and thank you Roxy for posting these photos, its given me my poodley fix for the day!! xD

Super beautiful dogs!!


----------



## bigredpoodle

How fun thanks for sharing !


----------



## jester's mom

This was great Roxy, thanks so much for sharing all of this!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Love the poodle tat


----------



## Harley_chik

Marsan's Roguechampagne of priceles was my absolute favorite, but they were all so pretty! I love the Poodle tattoo too, lol.

Penny has grown so much since I saw her in Lubbock, TX! She is very pretty, IMO.

Thanks so much for posting Roxy, I'm sure it was a lot of work! Watching the videos certainly makes it's hard to pick a favorite color. The whites really took my breath away, so I'm pretty comfortable with my choice. The first bitch pictured is silver beige right? She is beautiful! I was excited to see so many Graphic dogs b/c the breeder I've been talking to is using a Graphic stud.


----------



## cbrand

The Long Beach show did not go well for Penny. She did not win any of her classes and she is going home. At this point, I don't know if she will get finished. 

My handler is pretty down on her right now. As noted before, Penny does not have a pretty head or eye. She could use more neck and she has big feet. The biggest problem is that she just sort of slugs around the ring. As my handler pointed out, there is nothing that reaches out to the judge and says PICK ME!

Roxy, thanks so much for the video. It confirms a lot of what Laurel was saying. Although I've seen Penny move better, in that video she is only just.... meh (as my kids would say). She has little suspension in her gait, her front goes no where, she looks like she is heavy on the forehand and she doesn't self stack well at the end for the judge.

It is interesting to compare her to the puppy dogs. Wow! We are not getting the whole picture, but they are very fancy on the go around: tons of reach and drive, ground covering movement with great suspension, fabulous carriage. I love the fact that the Dawin dog is carrying his toy!

I guess we will see what happens. I don't think that Penny's owner will have time to grow her coat out. It is too bad because I really, really wanted a puppy out of her. I think she brings something to the table in terms of coat, color, body and shortness of back. She would just need to be bred to something very fancy. Unfortunately, if she does not finish, most high quality stud dog owners won't let me breed to their dogs. 

So a cautionary tale...... Penny comes from generations of Champion dogs who all made the grade. Even though she has a lot to recommend her, sometimes this is still not enough. This is why I get so cranky when people say, "Oh... my dog could be a Champion, I just choose not to show in AKC." 

Easy to say.... much harder to follow through with.


----------



## roxy25

cbrand said:


> The Long Beach show did not go well for Penny. She did not win any of her classes and she is going home. At this point, I don't know if she will get finished.
> 
> My handler is pretty down on her right now. As noted before, Penny does not have a pretty head or eye. She could use more neck and she has big feet. The biggest problem is that she just sort of slugs around the ring. As my handler pointed out, there is nothing that reaches out to the judge and says PICK ME!
> 
> Roxy, thanks so much for the video. It confirms a lot of what Laurel was saying. Although I've seen Penny move better, in that video she is only just.... meh (as my kids would say). She has little suspension in her gait, her front goes no where, she looks like she is heavy on the forehand and she doesn't self stack well at the end for the judge.
> 
> It is interesting to compare her to the puppy dogs. Wow! We are not getting the whole picture, but they are very fancy on the go around: tons of reach and drive, ground covering movement with great suspension, fabulous carriage. I love the fact that the Dawin dog is carrying his toy!
> 
> I guess we will see what happens. I don't think that Penny's owner will have time to grow her coat out. It is too bad because I really, really wanted a puppy out of her. I think she brings something to the table in terms of coat, color, body and shortness of back. She would just need to be bred to something very fancy. Unfortunately, if she does not finish, most high quality stud dog owners won't let me breed to their dogs.
> 
> So a cautionary tale...... Penny comes from generations of Champion dogs who all made the grade. Even though she has a lot to recommend her, sometimes this is still not enough. This is why I get so cranky when people say, "Oh... my dog could be a Champion, I just choose not to show in AKC."
> 
> Easy to say.... much harder to follow through with.


Sorry to hear this about Penny. I am glad you can see the flaws in you own dog and are not kennel blind. 

I agree with you on her movement she needed some more reach and drive. I did not think her head was ugly tho , I think if her gait was better she would have at least won something in her class. She was second place against the black Graphic puppy Kim Russell was handling. 

I also agree with you on your last statement. Showing is hard work and it takes time and money I would never flat out say Enzo could finish but choose not to show him. You won't really know how your own dog stacks up until you take them to shows and see what everyone else has out there.

As for the Dawin puppy I liked his head and body but his gait was to bouncy to me. He used a lot of energy just to make his steps. The white dog in the ring was just floating around the ring easily and covered a lot more ground. That class was the hardest IMO for the judge. She had two nice dogs but something little was off on each of them. I told my sister if the dawin's dogs head was on the white dog that dog could have done some damage at the show lol


----------



## Harley_chik

Cbrand, I have so much respect for you. It seems like so many breeders want to make excuses for themselves and their dogs. You don't do that and it's so refreshing! I'm sure it's very frustrating to make the hard decisions and then have other breeders make excuses as to why they don't show or do anything w/ their dogs. I'm sorry to hear about Penny.


----------



## bigredpoodle

cbrand said:


> The Long Beach show did not go well for Penny. She did not win any of her classes and she is going home. At this point, I don't know if she will get finished.
> 
> My handler is pretty down on her right now. As noted before, Penny does not have a pretty head or eye. She could use more neck and she has big feet. The biggest problem is that she just sort of slugs around the ring. As my handler pointed out, there is nothing that reaches out to the judge and says PICK ME!
> 
> Roxy, thanks so much for the video. It confirms a lot of what Laurel was saying. Although I've seen Penny move better, in that video she is only just.... meh (as my kids would say). She has little suspension in her gait, her front goes no where, she looks like she is heavy on the forehand and she doesn't self stack well at the end for the judge.
> 
> It is interesting to compare her to the puppy dogs. Wow! We are not getting the whole picture, but they are very fancy on the go around: tons of reach and drive, ground covering movement with great suspension, fabulous carriage. I love the fact that the Dawin dog is carrying his toy!
> 
> I guess we will see what happens. I don't think that Penny's owner will have time to grow her coat out. It is too bad because I really, really wanted a puppy out of her. I think she brings something to the table in terms of coat, color, body and shortness of back. She would just need to be bred to something very fancy. Unfortunately, if she does not finish, most high quality stud dog owners won't let me breed to their dogs.
> 
> So a cautionary tale...... Penny comes from generations of Champion dogs who all made the grade. Even though she has a lot to recommend her, sometimes this is still not enough. This is why I get so cranky when people say, "Oh... my dog could be a Champion, I just choose not to show in AKC."
> 
> Easy to say.... much harder to follow through with.


chin up girl. not every dog enjoys the shows and it makes it a whole lot tougher.. I did watch the video and she is not horrid ....Perhaps her owner might just want to spend time having fun with her for a while? Get her up...Find her buttons?


----------



## roxy25

harley_chik said:


> cbrand, i have so much respect for you. It seems like so many breeders want to make excuses for themselves and their dogs. You don't do that and it's so refreshing! I'm sure it's very frustrating to make the hard decisions and then have other breeders make excuses as to why they don't show or do anything w/ their dogs. I'm sorry to hear about penny.


amen !


----------



## jester's mom

Cbrand, I'm so sorry to hear that Penny is not doing as well as hoped. I, also, did not think she looked horrid or anything. I wonder if she had 'more fun', was more excited about being there, that she would extend more??? She just seemed to "hold back" when going around, sometimes a bit behind, maybe she just needs to have more fun with it??? Just a thought. I don't know her, and maybe she is happy there, but was just a thought that went through my mind. 

I wish you the best with her owner growing out her coat and trying her again!


----------



## spoospirit

_I didn't find her to be horrid! I agree with the fact that she needs more reach and drive but not horrid. 

Billy did not like the show ring as a puppy. He dragged and lacked confidence so I pulled him. Now that he is 15-months old, he has come a long way. He gets excited to be out and be with people and go places. He runs with his head up now and does it properly. We did a whole lot of socializing and just spending time with him and it made a huge difference in his attitude and carriage. That isn't saying that he will be a big winner in the ring but it surely made a visible difference in how he carries himself and feels about himself. Perhaps this will help the owner._


----------



## cbrand

Penny doesn't lack confidence; she's totally bomb proof. Her problem is that she is too laid back. Nothing phases her, but at the same time, nothing in the show ring really gets her jacked up either.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Somethig has to push her buttons some dogs it just takes time.. Every dog is different...You can always take it away but you can never put it back


----------



## spoospirit

cbrand said:


> Penny doesn't lack confidence; she's totally bomb proof. Her problem is that she is too laid back. Nothing phases her, but at the same time, nothing in the show ring really gets her jacked up either.


_That is exactly how Billy was in the ring. He was totally unmotivated! It was like he was saying Ho Hum.._


----------



## jester's mom

cbrand said:


> Penny doesn't lack confidence; she's totally bomb proof. Her problem is that she is too laid back. Nothing phases her, but at the same time, nothing in the show ring really gets her jacked up either.


Laid back is harder to work with, that is how Billy was. Nothing phased him, nothing bothered him and he just didn't get excited over things at all. He is now really coming out of that though and is getting really "up" now. It is like a light bulb came on in the past couple months and he is really acting very forward and excited about everything. Hopefully Penny will also as she matures and her owner will want to grow out her coat. Wishing you the best!!


----------



## jester's mom

LOL... Deb, we both posted at the same time, the same thing.. tooo funny! ound:


----------



## FUZBUTZ

You girls sooooo crack me up with your postings, being at the same time and pretty much saying the same thing. You do this often, a lot like the way many twins are.


----------



## spoospirit

FUZBUTZ said:


> You girls sooooo crack me up with your postings, being at the same time and pretty much saying the same thing. You do this often, a lot like the way many twins are.


_That's pretty much the way it is when you've lived in each other's pockets for the past five years while caring for our parents. LOL We finish each others sentences, say the exact same thing at the same time, have the same reaction to things, and most of the time know what the other is going to do or say before it happens. Even though we don't actually look alike, people often ask us if we are twins. Ummmmm...unless mom waited five years between births...NO. LOL

WE SCARE OURSELVES SOMETIMES! And that is the truth_.


----------



## jester's mom

FUZBUTZ said:


> You girls sooooo crack me up with your postings, being at the same time and pretty much saying the same thing. You do this often, a lot like the way many twins are.


What is really funny and scary is when we are IM-ing each other, chatting on and off, and we both write the same thing to each other at the same time. We end up laughing over it but it is really weird. 

And NO we don't preset what posts we are going to read nor what we are going to reply, that is what is so odd. And we don't live together (we both have our own wonderful husbands!) so we are not in the same room when doing this. Yes, it is strange.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Thanks for all the pics and videos! Penny is so pretty, and I know NOTHING about showing (in case it's not obvious, LOL) but I can totally see what you mean about her being laid-back. I'll bet she's a joy to have around.

And I was LOL about the other bouncy puppy. I always wondered how people could show puppies, imagining somehow they are supposed to act like adults. I didn't realize they can still bounce around. 


So tell me, dear experts, do you think you spy any extensions anywhere? That's a heck of a lot of poodle hair going around. It's hard for me to even imagine Bella's ears ever getting like that white one! I checked with her groomer yesterday to make sure they're not trimming them and she confirmed they were not.


----------



## cbrand

Show ears are banded from the beginning to keep them from getting into the dog's mouth. Otherwise the ends break off from normal wear and tear.

BTW.... ears are not typically wigged. I'm not even sure it is possible.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Ahh...so Bella has no change of big fluffy ears. LOL.

I didn't mean the ears being wigged. I was thinking of the top knot, in this case.


----------



## wishpoo

Hey guys - just found this thread  !!!!

Thanks Roxy-babe for posting all those videos !!!! I just watched them on the TV :dancing2: since I have a ROKU box and they have new MobileTribe application that allows customers to watch Youtube on TV :first: It was awesome thing to watch those dogs on big screen  !!!!

I loved Penny-* Cbrand *: ))) ! Know me LOL, I like calm dogs LMAO - I do not think that she was uninterested at all - something else was going on in her head - look how she looks intently at her handler's face like asking : " what do you want me to do ?" When she ended the round she tried to come closer to handler still unsure of what is she asked to do - heal ??? Make a pose??? I think that she would be FANTASTIC therapy or obedience dog - she is picking environment and handler's vibes but is not getting any response !!! 
I also do not think that she needs a Ch title do get a great stud ! I saw many times in some top lines that occasionally untitled bitch is used if she can produce fantastic pups with perfectly complementary Stud ! Especially if bitch has perfect health results !!!!!!

NOW - *Graph.* "open dog" representative was total disappointment to me - I do not like his movement a bit : / . He looked like "black octopus" or "spider" or something moving down that floor ...


----------



## roxy25

wishpoo said:


> NOW - *Graph.* "open dog" representative was total disappointment to me - I do not like his movement a bit : / . He looked like "black octopus" or "spider" or something moving down that floor ...


Which one was Graph ?


----------



## wishpoo

LOL , I tried not to put full name since it will be "searchable " by Google LMAO 

Black dog in "open dog" section ; ) !


----------



## roxy25

wishpoo said:


> LOL , I tried not to put full name since it will be "searchable " by Google LMAO
> 
> Black dog in "open dog" section ; ) !


hhaahah sorry wishpoo I could not look at youtube while I was at work so this is why I asked for the name. i am home now so I will look. 

Here is some more pictures the VIDEOs take so long to up load i hope to finish it tonight 

I think Smash jp lollipop









mon coeur chantilly









ch. alegria shamus 









No sure about this dogs name 









I have a video of Walker he won BIS that day 
so let me upload them now


----------



## roxy25

Ok here is Debrock'sdinneriwithellafitzgeraldat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9Wy8IboHfE

hosanna forbidden love story 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoLyKt88hBc


----------



## wishpoo

Oooohhhh  _ I LOVE "Smash" little guy !!!! Look how his skin is "silver" in sheen and the eye !!!!!??? - He looks like Bambi !!!!! Meee liiiiikeeeee LOL 

Thanks Roxi-babe : )))) !!!!!!


----------



## roxy25

wishpoo said:


> Oooohhhh  _ I LOVE "Smash" little guy !!!! Look how his skin is "silver" in sheen and the eye !!!!!??? - He looks like Bambi !!!!! Meee liiiiikeeeee LOL
> 
> Thanks Roxi-babe : )))) !!!!!!


You mean little girl lol


----------



## amerique2

cbrand said:


> The Long Beach show did not go well for Penny. She did not win any of her classes and she is going home. At this point, I don't know if she will get finished.
> 
> My handler is pretty down on her right now. As noted before, Penny does not have a pretty head or eye. She could use more neck and she has big feet. The biggest problem is that she just sort of slugs around the ring. As my handler pointed out, there is nothing that reaches out to the judge and says PICK ME! ...
> 
> I guess we will see what happens. I don't think that Penny's owner will have time to grow her coat out. It is too bad because I really, really wanted a puppy out of her. I think she brings something to the table in terms of coat, color, body and shortness of back. She would just need to be bred to something very fancy. Unfortunately, if she does not finish, most high quality stud dog owners won't let me breed to their dogs. ...


Darn it! I'm at work and can't see the photos and the higher ups have computers fixed where you can't see YouTube. (Don't blame them though!) Will have to look when I get home. Thanks, Roxy, for taking the considerable amount of time to post these photos and videos. I know I'll enjoy seeing them later today.

Cbrand, if Penny didn't finish her conformation championship but did go on to compete and earn Obedience titles (say CD, CDX or UD), do you think that would make a difference to the stud dog owners in letting you breed to their dogs? I'm just curious. Seems like owners who might prefer to compete in obedience/rally/agility are given the short end in getting to buy a structurally- and tempermentally-sound poodle to begin with (usually pet quality puppies with limited registration which requires spaying or neutering). Just wondered have you known of any breeders who value o/r/a titles enough to allow a show prospect puppy be sold on a full registration, co-ownership until a higher level obedience or agility title is earned?


----------



## Harley_chik

Thanks for the extra pics! That white dog is gorgeous and Shane is always stunning!


----------



## wishpoo

They finally posted some clips on AKC site ! BUT, if we did not have Roxy - we would not see almost any of the "highlights" so, Roxy-babe , thank you so much again for all of that effort and giving us a "glimpse" of that important event :tee:

Also , AKC clips I can not watch on the ROKU as I can Youtube and than I have to squint to notice details LOL

BUT, I did "spy" a gorgeous Irish Water Spaniel that came into a group level - OMG - I really like those dogs more and more as the time passes LOL.


----------



## roxy25

wishpoo said:


> They finally posted some clips on AKC site ! BUT, if we did not have Roxy - we would not see almost any of the "highlights" so, Roxy-babe , thank you so much again for all of that effort and giving us a "glimpse" of that important event :tee:
> 
> Also , AKC clips I can not watch on the ROKU as I can Youtube and than I have to squint to notice details LOL
> 
> BUT, I did "spy" a gorgeous Irish Water Spaniel that came into a group level - OMG - I really like those dogs more and more as the time passes LOL.


No problem wishpoo

I uploaded more videos so if anyone wanted the name so the dogs lmk

its very time consuming !


----------



## jak

wishpoo said:


> They finally posted some clips on AKC site ! BUT, if we did not have Roxy - we would not see almost any of the "highlights" so, Roxy-babe , thank you so much again for all of that effort and giving us a "glimpse" of that important event :tee:
> 
> Also , AKC clips I can not watch on the ROKU as I can Youtube and than I have to squint to notice details LOL
> 
> BUT, I did "spy" a gorgeous Irish Water Spaniel that came into a group level - OMG - I really like those dogs more and more as the time passes LOL.


I love them too! There is one at our dog training club, Teegan, she is just a huge teddy bear. I'm also helping a friend get one now too, which is great


----------



## wishpoo

He heee - hey send one over here :flypig::eyebrows::santaclaus: as a Christmas present for Wishpoo : ))) ! I promise to give him a "bear-hugs" till death us part .....

Aren't they just adorable dogs ????!!!! I think that they are the best kept secret - honest to God LMAO !!!!


----------



## jak

wishpoo said:


> He heee - hey send one over here :flypig::eyebrows::santaclaus: as a Christmas present for Wishpoo : ))) ! I promise to give him a "bear-hugs" till death us part .....
> 
> Aren't they just adorable dogs ????!!!! I think that they are the best kept secret - honest to God LMAO !!!!


They're great, the one I know is the most placid friendly dog ever, and her coat is soo soo soft and nice. The only thing is, is that they are a little on the large side for me, which is why I love spoos so much


----------



## wishpoo

Yeap : )) - I met them first time at the show in October and was like WOW - hey hey - what is this and WHY nobody ever mentions this breed !!!!???? Nor I know anybody owning one :rolffleyes:. So I approached the IWS bunch area and not only dogs were so stable and friendly but the owners and handlers were the nicest people and so eager to talk and share and were giving us free lecture about everything we asked or not asked to the contrary of the "Spoo bunch" area where the attitude was so stuck-up LMAO - I thought they all swallowed a broom that morning and could not move or turn or god forbid bend LMAO !!!!!

The size is actually of the Spoo(height - do not know if NZ are taller ???). The only difference is in weight - they are much more bonier and yes , one can not carry one around : ))) !!! The greenish eyes are just amazing and it is so interesting that their muzzles are naturally "shaved" as well as tails  ! The hair color is very pretty - like the poodle icon of this site LOL !


----------



## jak

Teegan, the one I know is just an inch or so taller than Saff, so 25-27", and yes much solider. I love their naturally 'shaved' faces, I don't quite like their ratty tail, but it'd grow on ya. So interesting the ppl in different breeds, and how you can kind of stereotype with them. People are so silly lol


----------

